# another bank robbery in Sharm el Sheikh



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Police thwart bank robbery in Sharm El-Sheikh
Security forces foil yet another attempted armed robbery at Credit Agricole branch in Sharm El-Sheikh's upscale Naema Bay area
Ahram Online, Wednesday 8 Feb 2012

Egyptian security forces on Wednesday thwarted an attempted armed robbery at the Sharm El-Sheikh branch of French bank Credit Agricole, Al-Ahram reported on Wednesday.

Five masked gunmen who arrived in a pickup truck reportedly attempted to rob the bank, located in Sharm's upscale Naema Bay area.

The officer responsible for securing the area reportedly exchanged fire with the assailants, injuring two of them. After shooting the officer in the foot, the assailants – whose identities remain unknown – fled the scene.

The incident represents the latest in a series of recent armed robberies at banks in Egypt.

On Tuesday, security guards at a branch of the HSBC-Egypt bank in 6 October City on the outskirts of Cairo also managed to foil an attempted armed robbery.

Last week, seven gunmen stormed an HSBC-Egypt branch in New Cairo, from which they seized an estimated $150,000 in cash. 

Police thwart bank robbery in Sharm El-Sheikh - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

pioneer5 said:


> Police thwart bank robbery in Sharm El-Sheikh
> Security forces foil yet another attempted armed robbery at Credit Agricole branch in Sharm El-Sheikh's upscale Naema Bay area
> Ahram Online, Wednesday 8 Feb 2012
> 
> ...


 Because, there is no room for imagination in this country, you will find people reading about the bank robberys, thinking, yeah, let's do that.
Then read about the house invasions, and again , yeah well do that.
So you'll get a spate of the same type of crimes, like years ago when a woman poisoned her husband , cut him up and fed him to the pigs. For months afterwards there was a spate ( woman mainly) who read it , thought it was a good idea, and did it them selves.
So lock your doors, gates etc and keep your dogs indoors.
Be safe
Bat


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I've always said, when one Egyptian gets a "good idea" they all get the same "good idea." One fella will open up a car part store, next thing you know, there's a row of car part stores, all selling the same parts. Then they all go belly up at the same time. Wonder why?

I there was something of a shoot up outside City Stars. Has anyone heard anything to confirm?


----------

